# The Ugly Black Sales!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Come on, you are watching the BF fiber sales, right? (that is Black Friday in case you are a rock dweller...) 
Sure, you are paying attention!

What looks good?

Knitpicks is having a big old sale. 50% off over 700 different yarns.
Just saying. :teehee:

I got a bunch of undyed Stroll sock yarn for half off, though it wont let me link you up here. :shrug:
Poke around though, there are some lovely bargains....
http://www.knitpicks.com/sale/Sale_Yarn__L302102.html?intmedid=MainTheBigSale--TheBigSale


What else is happening out there? 
Any good deals you are seeing this week?

Feel free to share the deals!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Ohhhh nooooooooooooooooooooooo!

I think i am in trouble.....

50% off and I don't even have to hoard coupons!??!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I too have taken advantage of the Knit Picks sale. Not everything is on sale, so I was careful. Got 7 skeins for sock knitting totalling $25.82 including shipping. I'm knitting leg warmers for the two babies, and socks for me.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Don't need anything, but I'm glad for you all


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Yarn is good, but we have an attic full of fleece so when we need yarn it's already here. Some assembly required, of course, but no batteries necessary. We're good, no need for Black Thursday, Friday or any other day, really. Just planted a couple of mulberry bushes today, so hopefully we will be ready for silkworms next May. Add that to the wool and angora fibers, should be interesting. 

Actually, I'm making a point of not buying anything on Friday and trying not to buy anything unless it's from a small business. We want all the small businesses in town to survive and the best stuff is the stuff they make, not buy from China or anywhere else.

Where does Knitpicks get their yarns?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

In years past, I have ordered BF deals from sellers on ravelry and etsy. Just not this year. Seems I have acquired SABLE (stash amount beyond life expectancy).:grin:

No help from Black Friday sales will be necessary.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm in the same boat WIHH. After our move, when we had to haul 47 large moving boxes STUFFED with yarn, and another 8 full of fleeces, not to mention 4 large Cedar chests full of more yarn, I realized I may have a problem...:huh:
But I am not adverse to checking out a good sale....as long as dh doesn't see the box arrive!:teehee:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nancy's Knit Knacks is having a sale this weekend. http://www.nancysknitknacks.com/Thanksgiving13.htm


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Gam!

I got their new set of needles, the Caspian. I love the colors. I got 1 pair of Addis turbo needles a few weeks back. I didn't like the needle tips at all & have decided knipick's needles are the ones for me!

I also got 20 bare wool of the Andes roving. Couldnt resist at $2.50

Let the dying begin :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm having a sale until the end of Tuesday, both on Etsy and on my store. 20% off with coupon code shopsmall2013 .  

I could never afford to sell things for 50% off... But for this weekend 20% on everything!!!  

http://spindleshuttleandneedle.com/


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Knit Picks gets it's label yarn from a women's co-op in Peru, unless things have changed.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Interweave press is having a great sale on downloaded videos- I got Double weave basics, A fiber artists guide to color, and Loom owners companion- 5.99 each. They have more, one on warping your loom as well...
saw that Paradise fibers has $5 shipping and Woolery is free....


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I did the KnitPicks sale ....&#8230;


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

SvenskaFlicka- just ordered a Glimakra swift from your shop, thanks so much for letting us know of your sale!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That was you! Awesome!

Sale goes through Tuesday, if there's yarn anyone wants.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, thanks for telling us about the Interweave sales. I just added a few movies to my collection.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Miz Mary said:


> I did the KnitPicks sale ....â¦


Me too. Glad I took a peek at what they had on sale. . . found some great yarn for a few projects I'd been considering but thinking I couldn't afford to make right now. So. . . more Christmas presents added to the "must make" list now that I found yarn for them at a great price.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I still have my sale going on today and tomorrow, AND I have a new yarn on my website! 

Rinihue!

The first two people to order five or more skeins of this new yarn get a free pattern book. I'm letting you guys know because I like you. 

List of patterns in the book!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

SvenskaFlicka- wondering if there is an expected time of arrival for the swift? Ordered it 12/30/2013 Sent you a pm and an email.


----------

